# Heat bulbs vs. Normal light bulbs



## RawrItsOllie (Sep 17, 2009)

What are the benefits of the Heat glo bulbs against normal light bulbs? I really need to know and its a very long story as to why lol.


----------



## johne.ev (Sep 14, 2008)

None.


----------

